# 4,000 Members!



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

So @Cancop1 just registered as TLF's 4,000th member! :yahoo:

Looking back, we hit 2,000 members on June 27, 2018 - so TLF has doubled in size in just 270 days! That is incredible! I'm really proud of what we've built here, and thankful for all the members who make TLF what it is!

To celebrate we'll be doing another awesome giveaway very soon - stay tuned for more details! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Cancop1 PM me your mailing address and I will send you some TLF stickers. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> *To celebrate we'll be doing another awesome giveaway very soon - stay tuned for more details!* :thumbup:


I hope no one skims this part.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Woohoo


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Congratulations John and DFW, et al.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Awesome! Super proud of all of you and to be a part of this amazing community.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Awesome!! What a great forum we have here.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

:thumbup: I


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > *To celebrate we'll be doing another awesome giveaway very soon - stay tuned for more details!* :thumbup:
> ...


Haha nice try. I saw it...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, I probably worded that poorly. I hope no one skims so fast they miss what I put in bold!


----------



## cusomano (May 29, 2018)

Excellent forum, great people, lots of knowledge and tips for a newbie. Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Amazing how fast TLF has grown! I'm excited to be part of such an awesome forum! Lots of information and great people!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Love it! Good job everyone :thumbup:


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

Ware said:


> Looking back, we hit 2,000 members on June 27, 2018 - so TLF has doubled in size in just 270 days! That is incredible! I'm really proud of what we've built here, and thankful for all the members who make TLF what it is!



This is great. I didn't realize the group was smaller due to all the content on a daily basis.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

My how time flies :thumbup:


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Congrats TLF! This is an awesome community full of members willing to teach and others who are eager to learn. Way to go everyone!!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

:beer:


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Ware said:


> So @Cancop1 just registered as TLF's 4,000th member! :yahoo:
> 
> Looking back, we hit 2,000 members on June 27, 2018 - so TLF has doubled in size in just 270 days! That is incredible! I'm really proud of what we've built here, and thankful for all the members who make TLF what it is!
> 
> To celebrate we'll be doing another awesome giveaway very soon - stay tuned for more details! :thumbup:


Congrats!!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Wow, that's some super impressive growth that we've had over the past year! I've learned so much since 2017, and have made some solid friendships with members on here. I'm excited to see where the 3 year anniversary member count will be. Shoutout to the mods and the members that keep providing great content, and members of the community that keep providing their input and expertise in their various fields of employment, even if it's not IT-related.


----------



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

Congrats!

Cheers!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

TLF: 2,000 lawn care nuts made every year.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

+1


----------

